# Convict babies disappeared.



## griffk (Apr 10, 2011)

I have a pair of young convicts, only about 2 to 2 1/2 inches which just today hatched about 75-100 eggs. They were located in the back of a common flowerpot. Both the male and female convict were defending the pot fiercely. Ever other fish in the tank were hovering in the mid to top of the tank, for fear of the convict pair. Then about an hour ago the pot of little wigglers were gone, but the convict pair are still defending the flowerpot. Would they eat their own young, or do you think they let their guard down and one of the other fish in the tank got to them? Would they hid them in a location close to the pot? I have a juvie jack dempsey, a couple juvie parrots, a juvie jag, and a very small pleco, all which are terrified of the convicts, but all capable of eating the fry. Any ideas? I have had these for about 3 months and it was the first time the young convicts had paired.


----------



## Playdirty714 (Apr 16, 2011)

One of the reasons why I bought a Jag was to keep population of my convicts down to a minimum. In fact, I have a video I just shot last night of my Jaguar eating a pink convict.

If you really want to rear the convict fries, I woudl suggest to net them out to a separate 10 gallon tank and feed it newly hatched brine shrimp. Keep the water temp at 80 degrees and stick a spounge filter in there. Don't turn ont he air pump too strong.

Most likely some of the fries are still there hiding.


----------



## AmishDude (Apr 5, 2011)

Wont know for sure until some time tomorrow, but I would guess that they moved the babies just outside the pot into the gravel.
My pair recently had their own fry (about a month ago) and they would get them all to dive into the gravel to hide them, but still guard the plant they were by.
If you dont see the fry wigglers...wiggling around the parents could have eaten them.

Seen quite a few posts saying that it may take them a few tries to get it right.


----------



## griffk (Apr 10, 2011)

I've searched the tank, and I say the idea of the parents eating them is most likely what happened. I really didn't need a bunch of cons, but my young kids were excited, but oh well, id say give it a week and my male will pair with my other female, and start the process all over again. Thanx for your responses.


----------

